# Vertex M100 Review



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Vertex M100 Review

Expectations vs. Reality

There is no doubt that all of us in the watch hobby have experienced this; the excitement of a new watch, only to be disappointed by the reality once it arrives and we see it in person. I sure have. Many times.

When I first saw the new Vertex M100 I immediately fell in love. I fell hard too. This was a watch that seemed a bit expensive, but I loved everything else about it and wanted one. I reached out to Vertex in an effort to buy, but the unique sales model didn't allow for a direct sale. I was disappointed, but better before spending all that money than after receiving the watch...right?

I'm happy to say, this watch exceeded my expectations.

The Brand & Sales -

One can find information about Vertex history via other sources, so I'll skip that. The sales model has been discussed in other reviews, but it's true that you can only get the M100 by referral. The only exception is for owners of the original Vertex field watch, as they can buy one directly. I have since had a nice conversation with the man who brought Vertex back to life; Don Cochrane, and he explained it to me. Don found that some cool watches have become too commonplace, something he realized when he started seeing his beloved Panerai on the wrists of people who had money, but weren't really "watch people" (my words, not his). I too had an experience like his when, after years of Panerai ownership I found two of my cousins wearing a "Panera" (the watch, not the bread) and having no clue about its history, other than it was pretty expensive.  It was then that I sold mine and left the brand. Nice watches, but they didn't feel "special" to me after that. Sure, we know Rolex is common too, but it has its own unique story and stellar after-sales service, so I give them a pass.

In any case, Don wanted to create a watch brand that would be a community and not simply one that could be purchased by anyone with the money to afford one. A brand where if you saw someone wearing one at the airport, you'd know they had their own story to tell. Some of those initially invited to Vertex are not hardcore watch people, but they are people who have a unique story to tell. Is this working? I can't disclose numbers but the M100 has sold well. Very well. I haven't seen a single one for sale in the secondary market. There is a reason why....

The Watch -

When he decided to bring his great-grandfathers brand back to life, Don wanted to use the opportunity to appeal to the watch enthusiasts and maintain a sense of the watches being special. Unique. Now this is a goal I can appreciate, but Vertex wouldn't be successful unless the product meets or exceeds expectations. Spoiler alert; it does. At least for me.

Rather than follow the route used by the typical micro & boutique brands, Don wanted his watch to be Swiss Made and of quality that would meet the expectations of watch people like me. He sought out quality suppliers to ensure a quality product. It appears he has met this goal.

The fully brushed 40mm case is nicely finished and is well proportioned. The size is ideal for a modern military-styled field watch. It's large enough to have presence, but small and light enough to wear very comfortably. Measuring 49mm in length - from tip of case to tip of case - it works on wrists large and small, the curved lugs help in this area. It's about 11.5mm tall and accepts any 20mm strap. I haven't weighed the watch head, but I'd say it's about 65-70 grams - just right. The crown does not screw down, but a total of three seals give it water resistance to 100 meters. All good in my opinion.

The ETA 7001 winds smoothly and is quiet. The crown is large enough to grip easily, but small enough to be comfortable. I can't report timekeeping yet.

A slightly domed sapphire crystal tops a dial that brings back that WWII military watch look, in a way faithful to the original Vertex and other "Dirty Dozen" watches of that era. On that dial you find 3D applied numerals, made of Super Luminova. These numbers appear to jump off the dial. It must be seen to be appreciated. The polished hands are the less commonly seen syringe style and they are both legible and nicely finished. They work perfectly I this design. The seconds hand is also polished and the seconds sub-dial is larger that I'm used to seeing, making it easier to read. The lume is outstanding and this is something that I always appreciate in a watch.

The M100 ships on a nicely made grey nato style strap and shoulder-less spring bars with a quick release lever. In the box is a leather strap with its own quick release spring bars. The box is the now standard Pelican case, but it comes secured by a Vertex branded combination lock.

Final Thoughts -

I don't typically write watch reviews, generally preferring to let the photos do the talking. In this case I felt compelled to get more detailed, because I both appreciate and respect the idea of a watch that was designed for people like me. Watch enthusiasts - watch geeks, watch nerds - whatever you want to call us. This is that kind of watch.

I recognize that many people dislike the referral sales model and I can understand that. I was fortunate to find someone that gave me a "way in" to the Vertex family of owners and I'm glad to be among them.

Since there are plenty of photos already out there of the watch and it's stock straps, I wanted to showcase it the way I will be wearing my M100 - on many of the aftermarket nato straps I already own and in real-world settings. These first photos are on Maratac brand nato straps, but I'll share some photos on the excellent Toxic brand natos too.

What would I do differently? I'd give the watch drilled lugs and ditch the quick-release spring bars. That's it.

I hope this review helps people gain a better sense of the watch and the company. These have sold very well and those in the USA may have some difficulty obtaining one. If you're interested and serious about purchase, contact me and I will assist you if I can.

Hoppy


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Appreciate you posting about this watch - was aware of it but you don't hear much much about it

Not sure I like the raised numerals, but it probably looks better in person.

Can't handle the chopped numbers though, especially the five... 
Wonder how it would look with a smaller subdial

Honestly though... I just can't get past the angst over the initial release / distribution model. They kind of spat in the soup for me. 
(will say no more... have written & deleted enough already...)

PS. 
I know they were being true to the original edition, but here is a re-imagined Vertex with smaller subdial


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

redhed18 said:


> Appreciate you posting about this watch - was aware of it but you don't hear much much about it
> 
> Not sure I like the raised numerals, but it probably looks better in person.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate your thoughts on numbers & subdial, but I like that it's a scaled-up version of the original, chopped numbers and all.

A future version with center seconds would be very nice too.

The raised numbers are absolutely fantastic in person.

I wish I had photoshop skills like you!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the review! I was on the fence about the M100 for about a month now, but your account pushed me over the edge. Now the long wait for th FedEx-gu begins...


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks great!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Great review. Find myself tempted, but just picked up a Ranger. Maybe later this year...


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

So, the FedEx guy arrived, and my brand new M100 spent the past week on my wrist. And my experience matches that of Hoppyjr. I had no opportunity to see the watch in real life before buying it. I fell in love with it about three months ago, when it was reviewed on ABTW; the simplicity of it (hand-wound! no date!), together with the story and the apparent production quality just resonated with me. I'm sure everyone here knows the feeling - I just wanted it, but rational reasons kept me from getting it. Still, it was never far from my mind, and I must have read all the reviews out there half a dozen times. It became and obsession.

When I finally placed my order (after Hoppyjr's review), I was both excited, and worried. Would it not be too large for my puny 6.5" wrist? Would I like the black-and-green dial at all? Would it, in fact, be all that?

Now, after a week, I am relieved to say that I love the M100, and more importantly, it was worth the cost. The quality of the case, glass and dial is outstanding, as has been said before. In fact, I agree with past reviewers on most attributes. But I'd like to add a few personal notes:
- The moulded luminova numerals are insane. At first, they honestly confused my brain; they looked like they should be painted, but they aren't the effect _felt _similar to watching a 3d-movie for the first time. That feeling hasn't gone away completely. And they GLOW. Constantly! Walk in the sun for five minutes, then step back into the shade, and they practically scream at you with their impressive green glow. I continue to be caught unawares by it.
- It is slim. I haven't measured it, but it is around 10 mm high. That helps a lot, because, again, I have slender wrists. And the watch being 40mm in diameter, and 50mm lug to lug, I was worried. I needn't have.
- I love the straps that come with it! The leather strap, with its red inside, makes the M100 look far dressier than I expected. Not business formal, maybe, but business definitely works with it. And the NATO strap: I actually didn't think I'd use it. It is not my favourite colour. But it dresses really well, and, again, the quality of the nylon surprises. I like experimenting with NATO straps, but here, what comes with the box already works perfectly.

So, I do enjoy the M100. It will definitely enter my rotation (which now consists of 4 "serious" watches), and fill in a gap as a weekend / can be used for the office watch, when my blue Hydroconquest is maybe a bit too casual, and my Omega Globemaster is too dressy.

And I do look forward to see what Vertex will come up next. Word is, they'll produce a selection of straps for the M100. But I hope they'll also bring new watches to the market. If they retain the quality of the M100, I can imagine a bright future for the brand.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope that they'll bring out a cheaper version of the M100 that the masses can purchase. It really is a cool looking watch.


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice review - I like the look on the natos


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

On the new and lovely red Vertex nato strap.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*"Nice piece!"
*
Err, I mean nice photo, that is just a killer shot. I'm putting my previous angst in a bucket and kicking it overboard.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Jrushin (Feb 10, 2018)

Just received my M100 about a week ago after many months of consideration. Gotta say that it far exceeds my high expectations and is, I think, worth every penny. It's just an incredibly well thought out piece, and the 3D numerals are something to see. I find myself staring at them and wondering why they are so mesmerizing, and I love the cut-away 5 and 7. The hands are nicely polished and have a great design. The case size is just about perfect - not too big and not too small on my 8" wrist. The case height is thin enough to melt away but thick enough to have good presence. Not sure how to explain, but the design is great in that it's not at all flashy or ornate, but it's so perfectly beautiful in its simplicity. The nylon straps are also high end, and the best I've ever worn.

Learning more of the back story, and seeing as how just 600 were created, makes the price seem reasonable. The customer service _from the founder/owner himself_ was over-the-top wonderful as well, which is part of what you're paying for. And, there's something to be said, at least for me, in having something that most people will never notice, most who do notice won't know anything about it, and those few who do will understand what makes it so appealing and special. It's extremely inconspicuous, and at the same time, it makes me very, very happy.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I try to never criticize anyone’s watch on these forums because ... it would be so boring if we all liked the same watches. Also, fellow members have always encouraged me when I’m excited re my new purchases, and I’ve appreciated that. 

I’m glad you like your new watch, and I think it’s a really attractive piece. I just can’t understand the pricing (to say nothing of the sales model). There are so many very similar great pieces at a fraction of the cost......

But at the end of the day, I’m happy the OP and the other buyers are happy with their new watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

warsh said:


> I try to never criticize anyone's watch on these forums because ... it would be so boring if we all liked the same watches. Also, fellow members have always encouraged me when I'm excited re my new purchases, and I've appreciated that.
> 
> I'm glad you like your new watch, and I think it's a really attractive piece. I just can't understand the pricing (to say nothing of the sales model). There are so many very similar great pieces at a fraction of the cost......
> 
> ...


I believe 9 of 10 owners would agree; until you see it in person you won't understand. I've only seen one for resale, a black DLC version, and this is also telling.

For me, it was an easy decision but also a leap of faith. When I first laid eyes on the initial photos I loved the design and block lume numerals. After some emails and a phone call with Don Cochrane on the phone, his passion and similar watch enthusiast history sealed the deal. When the watch arrived it was so much nicer than I expected, my leap of faith landed squarely on target. It's worth every penny.

I've received several direct inquires, some from friends and some from strangers, all looking for that additional feedback to help them make their own decision. I've received feedback from most of those who have purchased and when they received their watch they were also impressed.

Coming back to the watch - I've been a "watch enthusiast" all my life and very active over the past 25 years. Having owned higher end watches, I appreciate the quality that often (but not always) comes with a higher price. Being a fan of the field/military styled watches, none have managed to bring the style I like with the design elements and quality I expect. The Vertex M100 filled that void quite nicely.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> I believe 9 of 10 owners would agree; until you see it in person you won't understand. I've only seen one for resale, a black DLC version, and this is also telling.
> 
> For me, it was an easy decision but also a leap of faith. When I first laid eyes on the initial photos I loved the design and block lume numerals. After some emails and a phone call with Don Cochrane on the phone, his passion and similar watch enthusiast history sealed the deal. When the watch arrived it was so much nicer than I expected, my leap of faith landed squarely on target. It's worth every penny.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's a powerful testimonial from an experienced collector.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I absolutely love my Vertex M100 and find it close to perfection. There are only two things I'd change; add a screw down crown and drilled lug holes.

Here she is on a cocoa Eulit Perlon strap. The strap happens to perfectly match my UnderArmor hiking shoes.










and here's an "artsy" one using filters on the iPhone.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Vertex on a sunny day.


----------



## Cal59 (Apr 1, 2017)

So pleased you are still enjoying Vertex ownership, Both your request are quite excellent and this is not the fist time we have heard them. 
The M100 was meant to pay homage and remain as close to the Cal59 as possible but as mentioned before this is just the start...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ I'm pretty interested to see what they come up with next, some more 70s / 80s themed military watches would be interesting.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I must admit this watch keeps drawing me in. It is the only one this year that I keep thinking about.

One thing..the numerals being full Lume...amazing. But is there any fear of them degrading over time? Not the level of Lume but the structure of the numerals themselves? Are they blocks of Lume or Lume impregnated material?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Carl.1 said:


> I must admit this watch keeps drawing me in. It is the only one this year that I keep thinking about.
> 
> One thing..the numerals being full Lume...amazing. But is there any fear of them degrading over time? Not the level of Lume but the structure of the numerals themselves? Are they blocks of Lume or Lume impregnated material?


Do it. No regrets. It's amazing.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm sure it's great in the metal, but being a purist, I think they've tried too hard and it lacks refinement. Would like to have seen:

38mm case (removes the gap under the sub-seconds dial)
Simple printed dial rather than raised indices and in a smaller font 
Smaller logo
I'm wondering about the use of the broadarrow. I take it this watch has nothing to do with the British MOD?


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


> Do it. No regrets. It's amazing.


I agree - wearing mine right now.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Barry H said:


> I'm sure it's great in the metal, but being a purist, I think they've tried too hard and it lacks refinement. Would like to have seen:
> 
> 38mm case (removes the gap under the sub-seconds dial)
> Simple printed dial rather than raised indices and in a smaller font
> ...


I have not seen one of these in the flesh, so I can only comment on the photos.

I do not mind the gap under the sub seconds dial.
Printed numbers and then what makes this watch different? The way they are done certainly gives the appearance a very special look and in part that is what attracts me to this watch. It is a re-imagining of the original while, to me, keeping with the practicality and looks but in a much more refined and sophisticated manner. If I want a printed dial I will just buy another Smiths (superb that they are).
I like the logo.
The Broad arrow, not sure myself either. I know that if this watch had a NATO stock number I would have bought one already. Still wondering why I don't!


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Carl.1 said:


> I have not seen one of these in the flesh, so I can only comment on the photos.
> 
> I do not mind the gap under the sub seconds dial.
> Printed numbers and then what makes this watch different?


Strange comment. Presumably, the same as whatever it is separates one watch from another. Could it be the sub-seconds? Build quality? Brand?



Carl.1 said:


> ...
> It is a re-imagining of the original while, to me, keeping with the practicality and looks but in a much more refined and sophisticated manner.
> ...


Hm. Good job we're all different. To me it looks overblown and above all lacks the elegance of the original (as does the Smiths with it's too heavy dial printing - compare with the original W10).

Yes, I'm picky. It's the sum of the little details that make for a great, must have watch, not an approximation dressed up as a 're-imagining'. So my money stays in my wallet this time. I'm sure it's a great watch, just doesn't hit the spot for me. With a bit more overall restraint I wouldn't have been able to get my debit card out quick enough. My loss, no doubt.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Vertex made WW2-era military watches, thus the broad arrow. This is a tribute to their Cal. 59 I think.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Barry, I do not think it is a strange comment, just an observation for me. The numbers on the Vertex are very different to any I have seen before, that is all.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Barry H said:


> I'm sure it's great in the metal, but being a purist, I think they've tried too hard and it lacks refinement. Would like to have seen:
> 
> 38mm case (removes the gap under the sub-seconds dial)
> Simple printed dial rather than raised indices and in a smaller font
> ...


Lacks refinement is the absolute opposite of this watch. It's the single most refined field watch I've ever seen. It seems you're just looking for an argument and I won't indulge, but the watch is amazing.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Carl.1 said:


> I have not seen one of these in the flesh, so I can only comment on the photos.
> 
> I do not mind the gap under the sub seconds dial.
> Printed numbers and then what makes this watch different? The way they are done certainly gives the appearance a very special look and in part that is what attracts me to this watch. It is a re-imagining of the original while, to me, keeping with the practicality and looks but in a much more refined and sophisticated manner. If I want a printed dial I will just buy another Smiths (superb that they are).
> ...


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> Lacks refinement is the absolute opposite of this watch. It's the single most refined field watch I've ever seen. It seems you're just looking for an argument and I won't indulge, but the watch is amazing.


Good grief, chill out. Not at all looking for an argument. Where did you get that idea? Just giving my POV, which is just that - my POV. This IS a discussion forum, right? If you like it, who am I to argue? No need to get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Barry H said:


> Good grief, chill out. Not at all looking for an argument. Where did you get that idea? Just giving my POV, which is just that - my POV. This IS a discussion forum, right? If you like it, who am I to argue? No need to get your knickers in a twist.


Knickers not twisted. :lol:


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes. It is clear by that picture this watch tooootaly lack refinement.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Carl.1 said:


> Yes. It is clear by that picture this watch tooootaly lack refinement.


:lol:


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

Carl.1 said:


> Yes. It is clear by that picture this watch tooootaly lack refinement.


Well, there is a stray hair in the photo.


----------



## Virgil Grissom (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve been looking at Vertex for some months now and finally reached out to Don Cochrane a couple days ago. He responded immediately and answered my blizzard of questions quickly and kindly. Thanks Don! I’m an ex-RAF chinook pilot and the M100 knocked off my nostalgia socks. It puts me in mind of the beautifully simple CWC I was issued and wore around the world. However, my issued watch can’t compete with Vertex’s design quality and movement ...I need it in my life.

Now then, this is where it gets hard and I am requesting help. Do I pull the trigger on the traditional M100 or do I opt instead for the M100B DLC coated model. Vertex made only 150 of the ‘B’s and that exclusivity really does appeal. However, as a mil watch purist, I think the classic steal of the M100 is gorgeous. And here’s another spanner in the works; Vertex is releasing the MP45 chronograph on Feb 1st... Can someone please hold my hand on this one, my head hurts.

Don Cochrane, thanks very much for your continued excellent customer service. It’s been a real pleasure so far and I can’t wait to buy one of your watches. I wish you and Vertex the very best of luck. Please keep in touch!


----------



## chesthing (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice watch but awfully expensive compared to similar style quality watches. How long does the lume last from full charge in darkness? I'm a bit confused by Virgil's post, don't you need to have an invitation from one of the original buyers or something to buy one of these?
Btw there's one on Ebay for $2600 or offer. Been there for looks like 11 days at least and no watchers, so resale value doesn't look too hot despite the rarity.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vertex-M10...h=item4d89d71940:g:W44AAOSw0~pcRAh0:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I must admit i think these are the best contemporary military styled watch out there. it is just the price that floors me. Does not stop me thinking they are bloody nice though.

The lumed numerals though, are they shaped lume or lume infused? I wonder if they are made purely from lume if tney would dry up and fall apart over a few years? I presume not and am probably way off base but have not seen them before.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

They are shaped blocks of lume. I don’t know what their composition is but the lume is very good.


----------



## chesthing (Jul 18, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> They are shaped blocks of lume. I don't know what their composition is but the lume is very good.


It's unique, but it isn't going to compare to tritium - it's still going to go dim to nothing over a couple hours, so for practical reasons it's not too impressive. I'd take a Stowa handwind Flieger at a third the price even if the price was the same. Sorry to be a downer but I don't get it.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

chesthing said:


> It's unique, but it isn't going to compare to tritium - it's still going to go dim to nothing over a couple hours, so for practical reasons it's not too impressive. I'd take a Stowa handwind Flieger at a third the price even if the price was the same. Sorry to be a downer but I don't get it.


Odd you say that as all my watches with lume, none is tritium so presume C3 last the night. Where i live there is no ambient lighting so it is pitch black and i can see the time on my watches right the way through. What watches do you have?


----------



## chesthing (Jul 18, 2012)

Carl.1 said:


> Odd you say that as all my watches with lume, none is tritium so presume C3 last the night. Where i live there is no ambient lighting so it is pitch black and i can see the time on my watches right the way through. What watches do you have?


I've had all sorts of lumed watches, all of which were very hard to read after a couple hours. Maybe you have superman vision? Tritium, especially T100, is a million times better. Check out this test - starting with fully charged lume watches and tritium watches, the brightest lumed watch had dimmed to about a T25 brightness after a half hour, and after an hour you can clearly see the T25 watches were far brighter than all the lumed watches. After 2 hours he had to increase the exposure to even see the lumed watches, which to my eyes they would be useless at this point. T100 is the watch on the bottom right, which is brighter than the brightest lumed watch at 15 minutes!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tritium-tubes-tgls-vs-conventional-lume-ultimate-test-535726.html


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Tritium clearly is good, can't argue with that. If there ever comes a day i can not see my watch hands at night i'll get one. I do like to know what time it is when i have to stagger off for the obligatory horse piss!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually, the lume on this one is very good. I don't know how it compares to tritium but it's definitely brighter and more visible through the night compared to my others.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I love the fact that the numbers are lumed that way. I think they nailed it with the design.


----------



## robert921 (Jul 28, 2013)

One of the nicest military style pieces I have seen.


----------



## chesthing (Jul 18, 2012)

...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SO overpriced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

chesthing said:


> Nice watch but awfully expensive compared to similar style quality watches. How long does the lume last from full charge in darkness? I'm a bit confused by Virgil's post, don't you need to have an invitation from one of the original buyers or something to buy one of these?
> Btw there's one on Ebay for $2600 or offer. Been there for looks like 11 days at least and no watchers, so resale value doesn't look too hot despite the rarity.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vertex-M10...h=item4d89d71940:g:W44AAOSw0~pcRAh0:rk:1:pf:0


"Awfully expensive compared to similar style quality watches"

What does that mean exactly?

While it shares the "field watch" style, there are no other watches on the market that share the design of the Vertex, especially so of the raised numerals.

I've been a fan of the field watch for many years and have owned many versions, yet none of them approach the quality of the Vertex.

It is without peer and you won't understand until you see one in person.

Worth. Every. Penny.


----------



## chesthing (Jul 18, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> "Awfully expensive compared to similar style quality watches"
> 
> What does that mean exactly?
> 
> ...


Aside from the raised numbers made of lume it's extremely similar to many watches costing well under $1000. What else makes it worth over $3k? This guy has been trying to sell his like new in box Vertex for awhile, now at $2200 or offer, so the market kind of agrees with me it seems. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vertex-M100-Watch-/333047354572?oid=333025057088
And I'm still curious how the lume holds it's brightness compared to painted lume, care to comment?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

chesthing said:


> It's unique, but it isn't going to compare to tritium - it's still going to go dim to nothing over a couple hours, so for practical reasons it's not too impressive. I'd take a Stowa handwind Flieger at a third the price even if the price was the same. Sorry to be a downer but I don't get it.


Buy what you like but the Stowa does not compare to the Vertex.


----------



## chesthing (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't want either, they lack tritium.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

chesthing said:


> I don't want either, they lack tritium.


That's fine, you're clearly not the customer Vertex is after. Some folks prefer cheap watches, some prefer quality watches. Sometimes they exist in the same piece, but not often. The Vertex is one that you cannot fully appreciate unless you handle it in person, or rely on the opinion of someone you know and trust.

Tritium capsule watches (like Ball and Luminox) represent mid-grade (Ball) and lower end (Luminox) watches - neither of which directly compete with Vertex. Tritium capsules do fail and when they eventually wear out (5-10 years) it would require replacing the dial & hands.

The Vertex watches have extremely strong glow (lume) and are easily readable all night long.

For those who happen into this thread and don't care to read it all: the Vertex watches may share basic design elements with the general "field watch" or military style watch, but the execution is at a completely different level. I've long been a fan of the field watch design and I've owned many, even up to and around $1,000. The Vertex was more expensive, but the quality is evident the moment you have one in your hands. I've referred friends and they've been equally impressed, it really is that nice.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

We can see some of those Ranger pic's right?


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

With the 2 red dot markers at the 12 position that red strap just makes the whole thing "PoP", simply fabulous. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Virgil Grissom said:


> I've been looking at Vertex for some months now and finally reached out to Don Cochrane a couple days ago. He responded immediately and answered my blizzard of questions quickly and kindly. Thanks Don! I'm an ex-RAF chinook pilot and the M100 knocked off my nostalgia socks. It puts me in mind of the beautifully simple CWC I was issued and wore around the world. However, my issued watch can't compete with Vertex's design quality and movement ...I need it in my life.
> 
> Now then, this is where it gets hard and I am requesting help. Do I pull the trigger on the traditional M100 or do I opt instead for the M100B DLC coated model. Vertex made only 150 of the 'B's and that exclusivity really does appeal. However, as a mil watch purist, I think the classic steal of the M100 is gorgeous. And here's another spanner in the works; Vertex is releasing the MP45 chronograph on Feb 1st... Can someone please hold my hand on this one, my head hurts.
> 
> Don Cochrane, thanks very much for your continued excellent customer service. It's been a real pleasure so far and I can't wait to buy one of your watches. I wish you and Vertex the very best of luck. Please keep in touch!


Hey Virgil, I totally get your obsession; I was in a similar situation about a year ago (as I have elaborated on earlier in this thread). In the end I got the M100, and since then it competes for wrist time with my Globemaster. I still agree with hoppyjr: it is worth every cent (on this side of the channel); the lume glows throughout the night (literally - I did check the time on it a few minutes before my alarm rang more than once, and without a problem); Don retains great community outreach and I hope to buy him a drink sometime when I'm in London; and the watch is as beautifully finished and solid as the other owners claim.

Now, if you haven't yet decided on a model, I suggest you consider this: the M100 is the purest Vertex so far. The fact that the M100B had a more limited run will do little for re-sale value - but this isn't a watch for collectors of valuable timepieces anyway. It wants to be worn, and screw the perceived exclusivity. So go with your guts. If you like the M100, and can get your hands on one, do it. No one will be more impressed by the DLC coating if you don't prefer it, and it won't fetch a better price among collectors.

As for the chrono: that one is lovely. I still prefer the M100, but it's a close run. In the end, I just prefer simplicity. Keep us posted on your decision though!


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Chronograph version just released!

https://www.revolution.watch/the-vertex-mp45-monopusher-chronograph-on-shop-revolution-watch/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


> I absolutely love my Vertex M100 and find it close to perfection. There are only two things I'd change; add a screw down crown and drilled lug holes.
> 
> Here she is on a cocoa Eulit Perlon strap. The strap happens to perfectly match my UnderArmor hiking shoes.
> 
> ...


beautiful strap combo!


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I do like the watches, i do not get the pricing. ( To be honest my willpower on that thought is crumbling ! ).

I doubt many out there will ever regret buying one.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Carl.1 said:


> I do like the watches, i do not get the pricing. ( To be honest my willpower on that thought is crumbling ! ).
> 
> I doubt many out there will ever regret buying one.


You won't understand the pricing until you've held the watch and examined it in person.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hoppyjr said:


> You won't understand the pricing until you've held the watch and examined it in person.


That could well be true.


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


> You won't understand the pricing until you've held the watch and examined it in person.


How would you compare it with IWC Pilot Mark XVIII for example?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

c-bat said:


> How would you compare it with IWC Pilot Mark XVIII for example?


Good question....and I have an answer!

When the limited edition "Tribute to Mark XI" version of the Mark XVIII was announced in 2017 I knew I wanted one. The idea of a field watch design, but in a nicer, higher end watch, was very appealing. In December 2017, while visiting a buddy, we were able to finally see and try on the IWC at Feldmar Watches in Los Angeles.

I had already read about the Vertex and also loved its appearance, but the idea of spending that much on a watch I couldn't see or touch had me a bit concerned. Even if I could see one, there was the matter of getting an invitation, so I'd need to figure out a way.

I did like the IWC very much and found it felt great on my wrist. Feeling a bit impulsive, I tried to get a discount (gotta try!) but Feldmar wasn't moving, not even sales tax. I decided to pass and figured I'd give it a few days and could always call and have it shipped to me then.

Over the next week or two I continued looking at (read: drooling over) photos of the Vertex. There was something special about the M100 that just grabbed me, so I started working on getting an invite. Eventually my search paid off and I was in contact with Don Cochrane. Days later my M100 arrived and I was smitten.

The M100 had the higher end finishing that I was after, but it retained that classic field watch look that I love. Once in hand, details like the seconds hand subdual, the hands, and the case shape really impressed me. The moulded luminous numerals were truly fantastic, giving the dial a 3D appearance and glowing like no field watch I've owned. I liked the Vertex much more than I did the IWC, but I did like the screw-down crown on the latter.

I loved the watch the moment I opened the box and I still do today. I also enjoyed speaking with Don and I found him to be a genuine "watch guy" which solidified my support for his brand and history. It is these reasons that I've shared my thoughts and been such a fan of the brand. If I could have changed anything, I'd have given the watch drilled-through lug holes, but it is true to the original without the holes.

I've referred others and they've purchased either the M100 or M100b. Every one of these people has told me they were very impressed with their watches too.

It's a great watch. It feels like the quality piece that it is. The winding is butter smooth. It just feels special.


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


> Good question....and I have an answer!
> 
> When the limited edition "Tribute to Mark XI" version of the Mark XVIII was announced in 2017 I knew I wanted one. The idea of a field watch design, but in a nicer, higher end watch, was very appealing. In December 2017, while visiting a buddy, we were able to finally see and try on the IWC at Feldmar Watches in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your detailed answer. this really helps. I am very tempted. Just on hold until baselworld. what strap is the woven one pls?Agreed on the charm of the block lume hour markers on vertex btw and the preference for a screw down crown (on iwc). I quite like the mark xviii le petit prince as well.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

c-bat said:


> thank you so much for your detailed answer. this really helps. I am very tempted. Just on hold until baselworld. what strap is the woven one pls?Agreed on the charm of the block lume hour markers on vertex btw and the preference for a screw down crown (on iwc). I quite like the mark xviii le petit prince as well.


Oddly, the IWC water resistance is specified at 60m and the Vertex at 100m, regardless of screw crown.

The woven strap is an Eulit Perlon "Panama" style.


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


> Oddly, the IWC water resistance is specified at 60m and the Vertex at 100m, regardless of screw crown.
> 
> The woven strap is an Eulit Perlon "Panama" style.


Thank you, will check it out.

Re the water resistance...Yes that is odd actually. I have an IWC mark xviii le petit prince coming now at the end of the month. I am going to try and get on board with vertex as well hopefully soon.


----------



## skay944 (Mar 12, 2008)

Can anybody on this forum get me a referral to get an M100.


----------



## skay944 (Mar 12, 2008)

Can anybody on this forum get me a referral to get an M100.


----------



## Stevenpobre (Dec 9, 2011)

I really appreciate these reviews of the Vertex! It’s such a striking watch. I love the markers.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

I have been looking at the M100 on and off for at least a year now. My main hang-up is that lack of ability to see this watch in person and see how it fits the dimensions of my wrist. In many of the pictures I have seen around the 'net the arabics have a slightly green look to them. Is that how they appear in person or are they actually white in a fully lit room?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

panzerr said:


> I have been looking at the M100 on and off for at least a year now. My main hang-up is that lack of ability to see this watch in person and see how it fits the dimensions of my wrist. In many of the pictures I have seen around the 'net the arabics have a slightly green look to them. Is that how they appear in person or are they actually white in a fully lit room?


They appear green because the entire block number is luminous. This means it absorbs light and the glow is present in even the slightest darkness. It's a fantastic watch.

If you can wear a 5-digit Submariner or 39mm Explorer, then you can wear the Vertex.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

panzerr said:


> I have been looking at the M100 on and off for at least a year now. My main hang-up is that lack of ability to see this watch in person and see how it fits the dimensions of my wrist. In many of the pictures I have seen around the 'net the arabics have a slightly green look to them. Is that how they appear in person or are they actually white in a fully lit room?


I second everything @Hoppyjr wrote. The M100 sits comfortably on my tiny 6.5" wrists. For comparison with something in a similar vein: the IWC Petit Prince, with the same diameter, is too large for me because it is longer lug-to-lug. The M100 is noticeably shorter, and works perfectly for me.

One addition: the Vertex MP45 chronos have a different version of lume which appears white in daylight. You can see the difference in the pictures on the website (and countless Instagram posts).


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

Well, I decided to take the M100 plunge. Thank you all for the insight which helped guide my decision.

As a veteran, I qualified to receive a referral code directly from Vertex. I placed the order online with the conversion rate making the total $2765. Dealing with Don was a pleasure and, oddly, the experience has been much more fulfilling than when I purchased a Tudor BB58 from a Rolex dealer in person this past year (even after the 10-month wait). Now it's just a few final checks from Vertex and a wait for the FedEx guy.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

panzerr said:


> Well, I decided to take the M100 plunge. Thank you all for the insight which helped guide my decision.
> 
> As a veteran, I qualified to receive a referral code directly from Vertex. I placed the order online with the conversion rate making the total $2765. Dealing with Don was a pleasure and, oddly, the experience has been much more fulfilling than when I purchased a Tudor BB58 from a Rolex dealer in person this past year (even after the 10-month wait). Now it's just a few final checks from Vertex and a wait for the FedEx guy.


Great man, welcome to the club, and keep us up to date! 🥳


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Such passionate owners.

I think my story is about the same. I saw pictures of a cheaper Dirty Dozen “homage” watch (the Vaer, to be specific) and immediately knew that I wanted one. As a vintage watch lover and frequent wearer (1956 Omega Constellation) my first thought was to track down an original Dirty Dozen watch. Sadly I couldn’t find any in the condition I wanted, but that led me to the modern Vertex and Timor watches (and back to the Vaer).

I sent an inquiry about the M100 through Vertex’ website and after a few messages back and forth with Don and my order was placed (I’m currently serving in the US Army).

I am so excited to get my hands on this piece and just hope FedEX is quick about it. I can see this easily joining my other main watches (Rolex Milgauss, Blume & Mercier Copeland and the ‘56 Constellation) and absolutely becoming a part of my army uniform. I did also order the Vaer at the same time, with the intent to actually wear it when my military duties take me to ”the field”. Not that I think the Vertex isn’t up to it (I’m sure it is), but just that I prefer something a lot cheaper In that environment.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Well, my M100 arrived yesterday and it is even more impressive in the metal than the pictures and reviews had prepared me for. On a NATO or the A.F. 0210 strap that Don threw-in (along with six more NATOs) it is very rugged and sporty, or in the case of said A.F. 0210, military, but on the red-lined black leather strap it can almost be a dress watch (I wore it to court this morning).

I think I'll be ordering an MP45B as I currently don't have a black watch, have never owned a bi-compax Chrono, and the idea of a manual wind, Monopusher really intrigues me.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Asiafish1967 said:


> Well, my M100 arrived yesterday and it is even more impressive in the metal than the pictures and reviews had prepared me for. On a NATO or the A.F. 0210 strap that Don threw-in (along with six more NATOs) it is very rugged and sporty, or in the case of said A.F. 0210, military, but on the red-lined black leather strap it can almost be a dress watch (I wore it to court this morning).
> 
> I think I'll be ordering an MP45B as I currently don't have a black watch, have never owned a bi-compax Chrono, and the idea of a manual wind, Monopusher really intrigues me.


And another convert - congrats! And I agree, the M100 is a surprisingly versatile watch. I wore it hiking, kayaking and to board meetings, and it always felt right at home.

If you consider the MP45B, you may want to check out the Instagram account @rw_m100. He is a very talented photographer, and owns both the M100 and the MP45, and knowing him he will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have on the chrono.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

benderVIE said:


> And another convert - congrats! And I agree, the M100 is a surprisingly versatile watch. I wore it hiking, kayaking and to board meetings, and it always felt right at home.
> 
> If you consider the MP45B, you may want to check out the Instagram account @rw_m100. He is a very talented photographer, and owns both the M100 and the MP45, and knowing him he will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have on the chrono.


I don't have Instagram, but I have seen his pictures on the Vertex FaceBook page.

Here's my own shot of my M100, captured with my Leica M10 Monochrom with WW2 period-correct Carl Zeiss Jena 5cm f/1.5 Sonnar (uncoated glass from 1937).










And a quick iPhone shot of the M100 next to the MP45B that just arrived on Friday.









The MP45B is a thing of beauty (just like the M100), but is A LOT more noticeable on the wrist. I do think I've developed a broad arrow fetish.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Asiafish1967 said:


> I do think I've developed a broad arrow fetish.


Ha! Yeah, that doesn't go away&#8230;

Enjoy the Chrono, I'm still holding out for the upcoming Diver.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Another shot today, on blue NATO.

Captured with Leica M-E 240 with 197 Carl Zeiss Jena5cm f/1.5 Sonnar (uncoated) at f/4 with Leitz macro extension and back out of the screw threads some for good measure.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

Sporting the af0210 strap. Bonus Points if you know what the bruise is from.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

I have one M100 referral code. Hit me up if you want it.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

So far my M100 is the most accurate watch I own, averaging +1 second per day. The MP45B isn't quite at the same level, but at +2 (on the wrist) to +3 (in the case) seconds per day, it is still well within COSC standards and nothing to complain about. It's also damned good looking.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Lumilicious!!!!!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I have the b. Purchased a couple years ago.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> I have the b. Purchased a couple years ago.


Beautiful.


----------



## willgost (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi all, sorry to revive and old thread but the M100 has been on my mind for several months and I am desperate to try and secure one. Is the referral system still active ? If so, anyone able to share a referral code pleas? I appreciate it is a long shot but worth a try.
Cheers


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

willgost said:


> Hi all, sorry to revive and old thread but the M100 has been on my mind for several months and I am desperate to try and secure one. Is the referral system still active ? If so, anyone able to share a referral code pleas? I appreciate it is a long shot but worth a try.
> Cheers


The m100 is sold out. It was a limited production run, so if you want one check chrono24.


----------



## willgost (Jun 15, 2021)

panzerr said:


> The m100 is sold out. It was a limited production run, so if you want one check chrono24.


Thanks for update. Much appreciated.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

willgost said:


> Thanks for update. Much appreciated.


You bet. You might want to keep on eye on their Instagram. Don said there is something coming next year that may be similar to the m100.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

panzerr said:


> You bet. You might want to keep on eye on their Instagram. Don said there is something coming next year that may be similar to the m100.


Also still some MP45 chronographs left, and the Bronze 75, which is a bronze M100.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

willgost said:


> Hi all, sorry to revive and old thread but the M100 has been on my mind for several months and I am desperate to try and secure one. Is the referral system still active ? If so, anyone able to share a referral code pleas? I appreciate it is a long shot but worth a try.
> Cheers


It’s a fantastic watch, so prepare to pay a premium if you even find one.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I have been hunting the M100 for quite some time. This is a watch that I missed when it was somewhat available. Since then I would frequently look on all the usual sites to see if there were any offered for sale and after over a year I was lucky and bought one preowned. The M100 really is as nice as everyone says they are. I am seriously considering getting one of the chronographs and am eagerly awaiting the upcoming dive watch that Vertex has been teasing.


----------



## willgost (Jun 15, 2021)

So…. I managed to find one on the used market. I’m very impressed. The build quality is excellent and it’s certainly a strap monster. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Welcome to the club! Just remember to put your sunglasses on at night, lest the lume blows out your eyes.


----------



## willgost (Jun 15, 2021)

I think I’ve found a winning strap combo…


----------



## willgost (Jun 15, 2021)

As you can tell, I’m very much enamoured with the m100. I wanted to share that it fits almost perfectly on the vanguard Rolex strap (designed for 39mm explorer). It gives a nice integrated rubber strap look. No gapping at the lugs either.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

M100A just released!









The M100A


The Vertex M100A is a finely honed 40mm tribute to the watch Vertex produced for the British military. Manufactured by our atelier in Switzerland, the M100A comes with a custom automatic Swiss movement with Vertex’s Cal59 ratchet weight and a unique, moulded Super-LumiNova® dial.The M100 is...




vertex-watches.com


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

panzerr said:


> M100A just released!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, look forward to seeing actual photos - I feel the renders won’t do it justice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2019)

panzerr said:


> M100A just released!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s the difference from the original?


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> What’s the difference from the original?


M100 is mechanical and was invite only/veterans only

M100A is automatic with two slight changes on the dial


----------

